# My first HAUL post! :)



## im MAC-tastic (Oct 24, 2009)

Here are the goodies! Enjoy! :


Naughty Noir Eye Bag
 6 Sorceress Eye Shadows
 Blue Flame Mineralize Eye Shadow
 Young Punk Mineralize Eye Shadow
 Feline Kohl Power Eye Pencil


Naughty Noir Eye Bag 
- Shimmertime Pigment, Blacktrack Fluidline, Zoomblack Zoom Lash, and the 209SE Eye Liner Brush. 


6 Sorceress Eye Shadows
-Eye Shadows: White Rabbit,  Hold My Gaze, Edge of Dark, Magnetized,  Hypnotizing and Altered State. 

Blue Flame Mineralize Eye Shadow


Young Punk Mineralize Eye Shadow


Thanks for checking out my post


----------



## n_c (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats on your first haul!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 24, 2009)

Awesome haul and pics!! Enjoy and thanks!


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2009)

Enjoy!!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 24, 2009)

Great haul! You got a lot of nice stuff!!


----------



## friedargh (Oct 24, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Sass (Oct 24, 2009)

The Kohl Power pencil in Feline is absolutely wonderful.  Got mine yesterday and I put it on right after I got it.  Wore it today and it lasted all day w/o being set.  Woot!  Glad you got yours!!!

Lovely haul!!!!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, the feline pencil is great! very creamy and smooth.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Great haul; I love your pictures!!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Oct 25, 2009)

I got the sorceress eye palette too used it today love it also picked up the eye bag like you with shimmertime. Good haul


----------



## User27 (Oct 27, 2009)

****


----------



## ashley_9352 (Oct 27, 2009)

What a great first haul!!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Oct 27, 2009)

aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im glad the pictures came up nice, it took me awhile but i wanted to give you all a clear picture so all of you could see the actual colors and everything.  the sorceress palette is amazing!! i love the purples especially magnetized and altered state. thanks for looking


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on the sorceress pallett!  Great haul


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)

Awesome haul! I wanna get that palette too! but it got marked up a little bit high in here


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Awsome! I love everything


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow, what awesome stuff you got! Great haul


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy your goodies! and Congrats on your first haul post!


----------



## ashleymullins71 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------

